# Why some men ignore warning signs of failing health



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2006)

> *Men's Health*
> 
> 
> *The Great Male Meltdown*
> ...



Full Article

My husband refuses to go to the doctor without iron maidens and being dragged in.  

Fellas?  When was your last physical?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Full Article
> 
> My husband refuses to go to the doctor without iron maidens and being dragged in.
> 
> Fellas? When was your last physical?


 
I've been fortunate of late - my employer offers a discount on health insurance if you have a full run of tests each year (which they provide the place/time for - PAID and on company time). 

I did have serious abdominal pain last year and had to be dragged to the ER by a friend. It turned out to have been a kidney stone that jammed. I (who am NOT used to narcotics) had to have several IV doses of the stuff and it wiped me out for 48 hours! If my friend hadn't insisted and picked me up, I would have been in really bad shape.


----------



## hemi (Mar 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Fellas? When was your last physical?


 

I guess I am one of those that would rather not know if something was seriously wrong. I never go to the doctor well unless I have no other choice. My last physical was about a year after I joined the Air Force. I got out back in 99 so about May -June of 96 was my last physical. Part of the reason I stay away from doctors would be my family history of medical problems. My dad had to have a heart valve replacement and the thought of having my chest cavity opened with a skil-saw, well to be honest scares the crap out of me. I know it would be in my best interest to find out early but when it comes to that kind of stuff I am a BIG OLE CHICKEN.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2006)

My mom got my dad to go by guilting him about his kids....


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Heh....um...I guess I fall into two categories that further my...um...refusals to go. I'm not only a man but I'm also a paramedic. I didn't go to school for 4 years and work in the emergency room for years to g oask someone else what is wrong with me! 

I'm pretty lucky, I'm healthy and actually train several of the head doctors and surgeons in the area....they hook me up if I need anything. 

Ok, to answer the question, the last time I had a real physical.....Probably sports in college....7 or 8 years ago (I can't believe I admitted that). I do however take really good care of myself 

7sm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Full Article
> 
> My husband refuses to go to the doctor without iron maidens and being dragged in.
> 
> Fellas? When was your last physical?


 
Back in January, I had my normal 3 month blood work done. This is done every three months for the medicine I am on for *LOW* Cholesterol. I fluctuate between 89 and 124 depending upon time of year. This is not so bad but the ratios are out or proportion and the HDL (* Good Cholesterol  *) is too low in the low 20's. In the teens it is a question of when not if the heart attack will occur. I am on the three month plan as I have Gilbert's Syndrome, which is a genetic liver disorder. My Liver does not process Billiruebins (* sp *) properly. This makes it look like I have a cold all the time according to my blood. My last one was below 2.5 which is the lowest it has ever been. They monitor my blood work to make sure nothing gets out of wack. I used to have $300 deductible, now I think it is about $400+, so they bill the insurance and then I end up paying for the tests. With The Gilbert's I was on the every 6 month plan to make sure things could be monitored. 

They also check my Creatin levels as I naturally have a high of 8 to 10. 10.4 is the max high for people on suppements, and the average male is about 3 to 5. This could cause issues with kidney functions as well.

I drink little to no alcohol because of all of this. I will enjoy a good micro brew from time to time, but limit myself to one.

I also have the full yearly check up. 

So, do I pass the test?


----------



## White Fox (Mar 23, 2006)

I have not been for quite some time


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm too much of a coward to do the work around it, so why bother? If they want to crack my chest, I'd prefer to have an episode of swollen ankles and heavy sweating, & slip off the plate.

If they decide I have CA, I'd rather go, then spend my last days chucking my guts out (I've known too few who have come out on the other side of chemo, and last to appreciate it).

I currently need a total shoulder like you read about; old injuries made worse by recent slip & falls. Having supervised the rehab of others who have had the procedure, and seen the pain they are in while STILL having significant disability and pain after the procedure, I'm holding off as long as I can. The money ain't there, but neither is the courage.

I have a Morton's neuroma in my right foot; gave up hiking & backpacking -- one of my favorite things -- rather than have the simple podiatric surgery.

In essence, I'm a coward. I'd rather fight a bear with a bucknife then go under general anasthesia (always wake up barfing, and I hate barfing).

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a "wellness checkup" about a year ago... bloodwork, EKG, etc... oh, and they scanned my cat... er... catscaned my brain, in june or july after I wrecked the bike.

So... not a whole physical, but yeah...​


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I had a "wellness checkup" about a year ago... bloodwork, EKG, etc... oh, and they scanned my cat... er... catscaned my brain, in june or july after I wrecked the bike.
> 
> So... not a whole physical, but yeah...
> ​


 
hey Techno!

Did they also give you an EEG for your brain? Just curious.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> hey Techno!
> 
> Did they also give you an EEG for your brain? Just curious.


Heh, if they didn't it might be a good idea! :wink:

7sm


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 24, 2006)

Neither has my husband.  I just emailed him the link, thanks Georgia.  Maybe he will accept my "present" and go get his physical for his birthday. heh  One can only try.  An ounce of prevention... Gee, to think women have to suffer this humiliation, used to be every six months, but now yearly. But a PSA is easy to check, its the other thing, guys have a problem with, which is also deadly. 

So, you guys, bite the bullet and get it done, can't be worse than a black belt test after all...  TW


----------



## stickarts (Mar 24, 2006)

I had stomach problems for years but two different docs both said it was just acid, don't worry, so i stupidly just popped pepcid AC's and ignored the pain!
Turns out I had lots of huge gallstones and i ended getting fixed the hard way through a difficult surgery after getting pancreatitus from it.
I think I was always taught to just tough things out but this was a bad habit when it comes to health!
I learned the hard way to take more things into my own hands and get answers or find a different doctor. Be your own advocate.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 24, 2006)

It seems to deal with the cultural definitions of "manliness."  You know, sort of tough, rugged and, well, "manly."  Research has shown that women are most likely to pursue (common sense...) medical attention.  ...and I believe it is a cultural thing...the majority of the folks in most of my health classes (one of my majors is Cmmunity Health Education) are women.  I hope this is changing along with changing perceptions of "men."

On a semi-related note; I have a terrible story about a _woman_ in regards to not getting medical attention via a fellow student in a health psychology class.

Will share later...


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 25, 2006)

my guy goes kicking and screaming, he had to have his galbladder removed, he sat and delt with the pain, puking and other not so pleasant things for a week befor he went in. Because of his delay he also had pankreatut (ok my spelling sucks normaly but add medical stuff into it and im clueless) and ended up spending a week in the hospital. Get your selfs checked and if something is off go find out why! it will save you money and time in the long run.

ohh and i also keep seeing on the TV that men over 50 are at higher risk for colon canser that i guess can be prevented so might wanna ge that figured out too, tho i cant picture that being a very fun tests


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

Its been about 4 years since I've had a physical. I think the reason men don't go is obviously fear. Yet we disguise it (to ourselves) as "I'm a man, I'm fine." No matter how out of shape a man gets, he still impresses himself in the mirror. We all think we're in the same shape we were in high school. As if we were all in great shape back then. Heck, I can not train for a while & have a dozen excuses. But the minute I get the flu, I wanna work out worse than ever.

My dad was a 3 pack a day smoker & was shocked that he developed lung cancer. He still saw himself as the 21 year old "invinsible" paratrooper he once was. He only stopped smoking when he was admited to the hospital 10 days before he died. He was 58.


----------

